# Need quick help with viper alarm system please!! (FOB broke)



## tmaxxracer32 (Apr 13, 2013)

Hey guys I have the 5901 system in my truck and somehow while at the gym today my FOB broke.. im home now trying to charge it and get nothing.

I read that if I hold the valet button it will override the alarm and allow me to start the truck but I have no idea where this button is! I have the main transmitter button that sits near my rearview window but holding that with the key in the start position does not help.

I have a second FOB that I just purchased off ebay (7652v) but unfortunately I couldnt figure out how to pair it... apparently viper has no customer service number and google did not help...



First question: If I cant find the valet switch is there any other way to start the truck without the FOB?

second question: how do I pair the 7652v remote? Ive googled it and have gotten two answers 
http://www.ehow.com/how_5019682_prog...e-control.html this one
then this one
Hello, if I remember correctly to program the remote
press and hold the bottom button for about 10sec (orange led should light up and stay on)
press middle remote start button for 1.5-2sec
now turn vehicle ignition on but do not start vehicle
press button on your antenna mounted on the windshield once, press button once again and continue to hold it
while still holding button, press lock button on remote (sometimes I press it a few times)
that should be it, now you can turn the vehicle off. You'll have to wait till the orange light on the remote goes off and it should be good to go. 


neither worked.........



Please help me out!!! I have a few important meetings that I need to make tomorrow morning.

thanks


----------



## tmaxxracer32 (Apr 13, 2013)

Update, my main remote keeps making a click notise, all the functions show up on the LCD screen then it powers off.

If I hold the auxillary button along with the function button it appears to be doing a "reset" of some sort but then auto shuts off...

found this youtube video
1f Responder LE Remote Pairing - YouTube and it appears this is what is needed to pair a new remote (I think this is the same instructions in my iniital post) but will this work if I dont have the car unarmed in the first place?


----------

